# lower fat substitute for mayo/salad dressing?



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Its that time of year again, Trying to get that winter fat off. I need to hear what you substitute mayo or salad dressing with. I need low or no fat substitute. I need something else to mix with my tuna. I am on a 1000 calorie diet. I use a tiny speck of mayo and some mustard. Or I leave some of the tuna juice and just mustard. 

what snacks do you use for your diet?

I like hummus I make myself, so no oils added etc. Veggy sticks, a few whole wheat pretzels. I need more idea's. I am going shopping. Oh ,another good one is frozen grapes, the dark colored type not white. I had a friend eat these only for snack and lost 40lbs in a month. Of course he is a guy. they lose weight easier than us ladies. 
What are your latest idea's? Any good "real" websites? 
Thanks


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I've been using fat free Greek yogurt a lot since I've started my weight loss plan (Tosca Reno's Eat Clean Diet. I've lost almost 30 pounds and never feel deprived). I like it mixed with hot salsa for a fat free dip for veggies, as a topper for baked potatoes, put a spoonful in a whole wheat wrap with plain tuna and lettuce or sprouts. I tried plain Greek yogurt with tuna once, in place of mayo, yuck! Too sour.

I like my own hummus, too, made without any fat. Spead it on a wrap with veggies and it's wonderful.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I was going to say hummas !! ... or yogurt !

I belong to www.sparkpeople.com 
its FREE, has recipes, forums , calorie counter, FUN !!! Look me up there..... mizmaryb is my name !

How come only 1000 calories ?! I heard your s'posed to get at least 1200 per day or your body goes into starvation mode ?

Eat clean diet ?! Ill have to check that out !!!


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

farmgal said:


> Its that time of year again, Trying to get that winter fat off. I need to hear what you substitute mayo or salad dressing with. I need low or no fat substitute. I need something else to mix with my tuna. I am on a 1000 calorie diet. I use a tiny speck of mayo and some mustard. Or I leave some of the tuna juice and just mustard.
> 
> what snacks do you use for your diet?
> 
> ...


I've been seeing an advertisement for Mayo made with Olive Oil so
it is lower fat. I use mustard with my Tuna and I think its pretty low
fat...


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Hilltop. I have been following that thread. you guys are doing so excellent. A big incentive for the rest of us. Its difficult to stick to the diet for soooo long. I dont have much to lose but enough so that dress sizes will result. Once I reach that goal I can only have 1600 a day to maintain that weight. I am going to buy that fat free greek yogurt. Whatever you are doing is working! I have seen some of your meals you posted in there and are copying, hope you dont mind...lol

I am only doing 1000 calorie a day diet because I am not that over weight and I am short per-say...lol When I calculate my needed calories, it isnt much. With winter here, I dont get that much exercise. I am doing 1000 one day then 1100 another then 800 another. I guess they call it the zigzag affect. It keeps your body from regulating to that calorie intake, so they say. And spreading the calories through the day. 

Thanks for that site mzmary, I will join it. Probably keep this name from here, if no one else has it...lol

I have taken the mayo out of the tuna all together. I havent missed it. I do a half a can of tuna with 5 saltine crackers, lil mustard. today I will shop and see if I can find a better cracker to use. Saltines are my favorite but they are 60 calories for 5. this is a good filling snack tho that comes to 110 calories. I add celery and chop a few dilly beans and some dill to it, change it around the next time...

Hilltop, I would like to join you all on that thread, is it too late?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I stumbled on a cooking show called Hungry Girl that had some interesting recipes. She also has a web site . I would do a link if I knew how but you could just google hungry girl.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

farmgal said:


> Its that time of year again, Trying to get that winter fat off. I need to hear what you substitute mayo or salad dressing with. I need low or no fat substitute. I need something else to mix with my tuna. I am on a 1000 calorie diet. I use a tiny speck of mayo and some mustard. Or I leave some of the tuna juice and just mustard.
> 
> what snacks do you use for your diet?
> 
> ...


For tuna try lemon juice and black pepper, or malt vinegar. 
grapes are high in sugars, so I would avoid them.
Think protein as well as carbs to keep you from snacking. 
You may want to look at a diabetic type 2 diet. 

I will vote for the 30 day shred by jillian michaels if you want a really good exercise program that really works. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh I love malt vinegar, will try that. 

I know grapes are high in sugar, very high...lol But they amount to 3 calories each.

I eat them like a piece of frozen candy. Maybe 3 a day. When I have a sweet attack. When I cant have a piece of cheese cake...lol. They are really good frozen, they take a while to melt in your mouth. Seems to cure that sweet cravings.


----------

